# Water for formula milk - newborn baby



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just had a baby and am returning to Dubai this week. I have a question however regarding the water in dubai. 

To make my sons bottles, should i use boiled tap water, or bottled water? Ive heard there are things to consinder with bottled water such as the level of sodium.

I would greatly appreciate some advice from Dubai parents!

Cheers!! X


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I used boiled water, no worries at all.

If you insist on bottled then look very, VERY closely at the "ingredients"...


----------



## Newmum1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiya

We use bottled water and some of them do have very high levels of Sodium so read the labels. The 2 best brands we've found are Masafi & Al Ain which only has 8mg per litre.

Congratulations by the way.



catmul777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just had a baby and am returning to Dubai this week. I have a question however regarding the water in dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## elmahnos8 (Oct 9, 2010)

As a midwife, I think drinking water is not recommended. And as a parent also, you should boiled your newborn baby's bottle. But don't you know that pure drinking water can also aid in healthy teeth and gums? So maybe it is now also suggested.


----------

